# SPI and IB



## MS+Tradesim (7 November 2008)

So I'm just starting to look at the SPI using Interactive Brokers. 

I can see the chart for contracts like APZ8 for example and I have the DOM for it. What I'm trying to work out is if I put in SPI and select index (see attached pics) I get nothing. Does that mean I don't have some permission set correctly to trade it, or is it not actually a tradeable instrument? 

I checked here but I'm no clearer.

Ps. Dear mods - could one of you please alter the title to "SPI and IB"? - spelling error!


----------



## professor_frink (7 November 2008)

yeah there's no depth for the index. Didn't think that would be an issue with IB though. Not quite sure how there could be depth for the index no matter where the data comes from. It's not an actual market


----------



## jwm888 (7 November 2008)

Ms
In FX trader, you have to select the futures (not the index) and the contract – that being dec 08. It then works fine in the trader.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (7 November 2008)

Thanks mod for altering spelling.

Prof, thanks, that's kind of what I thought.

jwm, I understand about the futures. I have no trouble loading and accessing them. My question is...what exactly is the SPI index as indicated in the menu? Why does it have a value, but no bids/ask ie. no market?


----------



## elbee (7 November 2008)

The SPI index is the index the futures contract is based on ie. the SPI 200 (or XJO) index which is based on the prices of all the stocks included in the index.  The index itself is not tradeable - so it has a value but no quotes.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (7 November 2008)

Thanks elbee - that makes sense and is what I need to know.


----------



## MRC & Co (7 November 2008)

MS+Tradesim said:


> So I'm just starting to look at the SPI




Have fun.


----------



## NAsX (8 November 2008)

elbee said:


> The SPI index is the index the futures contract is based on ie. the SPI 200 (or XJO) index which is based on the prices of all the stocks included in the index.  The index itself is not tradeable - so it has a value but no quotes.




That's what I thought as well, but with IB, you get an Index for all futures, but yet the SPI index doesn't give the same number as the XJO, eg. it now reads 4006.6 in the XJO, but IB reports 4044.43? What gives? This is also the case with other contracts such as ES, YM...etc, none of the index of the futures match up with the actual stock indice?

Someone enlighten me? :


----------



## skyQuake (8 November 2008)

NAsX said:


> That's what I thought as well, but with IB, you get an Index for all futures, but yet the SPI index doesn't give the same number as the XJO, eg. it now reads 4006.6 in the XJO, but IB reports 4044.43? What gives? This is also the case with other contracts such as ES, YM...etc, none of the index of the futures match up with the actual stock indice?
> 
> Someone enlighten me? :




To clarify, the SPI is the _Futures_ that is based off the cash _Index_, the S&P/ASX 200 (XJO). Futures have a fair value based on interest rates, cost of carry, dividends etc. Typically, the futures trade at a prem to the cash index. Also, Futures trade round the clock while cash closes at 4:10pm everyday. So futures are factoring in overnight movements.


----------



## bingk6 (30 January 2009)

skyQuake said:


> To clarify, the SPI is the _Futures_ that is based off the cash _Index_, the S&P/ASX 200 (XJO). Futures have a fair value based on interest rates, cost of carry, dividends etc. Typically, the futures trade at a prem to the cash index. Also, Futures trade round the clock while cash closes at 4:10pm everyday. So futures are factoring in overnight movements.




Thanks for that, good explanation.

I am trying to stream the SPI data  into IB, does anybody know the IB symbol for that ??  I am refering to the actual SPI values that MS was commenting earlier that he was unable to extract the DOM info for)


----------



## MS+Tradesim (30 January 2009)

bingk6 said:


> Thanks for that, good explanation.
> 
> I am trying to stream the SPI data  into IB, does anybody know the IB symbol for that ??  I am refering to the actual SPI values that MS was commenting earlier that he was unable to extract the DOM info for)




From your main screen, select the "Charts" button. In the "Underlying" field. type in "SPI" and then select "Index" from the drop down options. Choose your chart parameters. It will then load up a chart. But I'm 99.99% certain it is the XJO that is being displayed. It looks exactly the same as when you load a chart with the symbol "AP" and select the index.


----------



## bingk6 (30 January 2009)

MS+Tradesim said:


> From your main screen, select the "Charts" button. In the "Underlying" field. type in "SPI" and then select "Index" from the drop down options. Choose your chart parameters. It will then load up a chart. But I'm 99.99% certain it is the XJO that is being displayed. It looks exactly the same as when you load a chart with the symbol "AP" and select the index.




MS Thanks for your reply.

Unfortunately, I made a mistake in my original question. What I had intended to ask was the IB symbol for SPI when its being streamed in AB (Amibroker). When I define a new symbol in AB, I am required to enter the IB symbol for it.


----------



## CanOz (30 January 2009)

bingk6 said:


> MS Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Unfortunately, I made a mistake in my original question. What I had intended to ask was the IB symbol for SPI when its being streamed in AB (Amibroker). When I define a new symbol in AB, I am required to enter the IB symbol for it.





*APH9*



CanOz


----------

